# Linked in Offices address in Dublin



## Passport1 (23 Jul 2013)

Hi
Does anyone know where LinkedIn offices in Dublin are located and/or what their office address is 
Thanks


----------



## PaddyBloggit (23 Jul 2013)

Wilton Plaza, Wilton Place, Dublin 2


----------

